# 1966 GTO header/exhaust tips



## trialsmm (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm now the proud owner of a nice '66, 389, PS, PB, Auto w/3.08 rear. Number matching engine w/ correct Carter AFB. I need to tune it. I plan on replacing the stock Calif. snorkel air cleaner with a free breathing unit.
Runs nice but it's just too quite!
What muffler/exhaust system do I need for a nice rumble. Do I need headers?
Since I graduated from high school in '66, it took me 45 years to get MY car!
I'm a very excited and proud new owner!
Thanks,
Mick in Georgia.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Welcome to the club.

If it were me I would put on the Ram Air exhaust manifolds with turbo flow mufflers. You probably already have dual exhaust so leave that but check and see if there is a crossover.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

dimitri said:


> Welcome to the club.
> 
> If it were me I would put on the Ram Air exhaust manifolds with turbo flow mufflers. You probably already have dual exhaust so leave that but check and see if there is a crossover.


Or get modern longtubes... I don't get the obsession with the stock Ram Air stuff.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I used dynomax mufflers on mine from NAPA, sounds pretty good. Click my burn-out videos in my sig for a sample of the sound.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've got stock manifolds on my '67 with stock mufflers, and it very quiet. I like it that way. It's a stock cruiser, driven as an "adult" car. For my '65, which is a "hotter" car, I have ratty old Hedman headers and Walker Turbo mufflers. Sounds great...not resonating and droning, just a little nasty. (the cam helps with that, too). I'm with Dimitri: the HO or Ram Air cast iron manifolds flow much better than the log style stock manifolds, they don't leak, rust out, or come loose like tubing headers, and they are a clean install. You will need to re-route your B+ cable and starter wires per '67HO specs. The vendors have the stuff to do it. As for the mufflers, the turbos (if they're still available, or the dynomax's are a good choice. Don't get me started on Flowmasters....I catagorize them with 24" rims....Total Ghetto..


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Indecision said:


> Or get modern longtubes... I don't get the obsession with the stock Ram Air stuff.


Depends on what floats your boat I guess.... I'm running 4-tube headers also myself, but I tell ya, after dealing with all the clearance issues, moving brake parts out of the way, etc... a nice set of factory Ram Air manifolds would have sure been tempting.... 

Bear


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Just my opinion

Street car..>>> Ram Air

Like tightening bolts, scrapping the drive way on the way out, rusting out in 8 to 10 years or race car only....>>>Headers

Of course jet coated and a good set of locking header bolts can fix some of this. Other wise reread last post above again.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I like any 60's or 70's Pontiac to have the dual style tips.


----------

